# Last minute help



## adletson (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been asked to grill appetizers for a bday party for 30 people on Friday. We have a budget of $200 for the food and she wants it meat centric. I'm wanting to do sirloin kebabs for one option. Does anyone have a great sauce I could serve on the side? I'm planning on doing grilled pork tenderloin sliders also. Help appreciated.


----------



## adletson (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay to expand a little more the host is wanting 3 meat apps (one beef, one chicken, one other) and then various other grilled sides. The $200 does not include alcohol or dessert so I've got the whole $200 to play with.

Right now I'm thinking sirloin kebabs w/ pineapples, pork tenderloin sliders w/ an apple gingery kinda sauce, and chicken breast skewers. For the sides I'm drawing a blank and I have no idea for a sauce with the beef. I am continually amazed by the cooks around here so any direction you can give me will be much appreciated.


----------



## rdm_magic (Jun 17, 2013)

Some kind of sweet/sour sauce for the beef should go pretty well with the pineapple I reckon


----------



## greasedbullet (Jun 17, 2013)

Caramelized Brussels or mushrooms would be a good side. You could make some sesame wilted bok choy to go with the Asian kinda thing you have going with the sweet/sour sauce. Especially if you use a char siu sauce with the pork sliders. Stuffed mushrooms will work, and you can put some kind of sausage in that to meet the "meat centric requirement.

Actually I just saw that the sides need to be grilled. You could do grilled bok choy with a sweet chili sauce, Grilled asparagus with a hollandaise is always good too, although not super original


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 17, 2013)

You might consider marinating boneless chicken thighs instead of breast. More latitude for cook time. Cost effective. Gotta couple pretty good marinades if your interested.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 17, 2013)

We do pork kebabs using cubed, marinated shoulder -- less $ then tenderloin and tastier :cool2:


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 17, 2013)

How bout a plum mustard or Chinese plum sauce for the beef?


----------



## mhlee (Jun 17, 2013)

Sauce for beef? How about a Salsa Verde (Italian style), tomatillo salsa or guacamole, or chimichurri?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 17, 2013)

Does it have to be on a stick? I absolutely hate making kebabs. ******* terribly labor intense. Red onion, chicken, red pepper, chicken, pineapple, chicken, mushroom, red onion. Okay that's one Chef, how many did you say we need?? Five hundred???!! FML If you do the kebabs, just keep it simple.

Definitely do something simple like the pulled pork sliders too. How about single bone baby back ribs?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 17, 2013)

I like to do pork or chicken satay, it's just meat on the skewer, and sticky rice cubes are easy to do. Marinated cucumber chunks make good sides, along with grilled asparagus with a basalmic reduction drizzle. Spicy peanut sauce is good with the skewers. 
Asian street food has so many possible options!


----------



## mhlee (Jun 17, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Does it have to be on a stick? I absolutely hate making kebabs. ******* terribly labor intense. Red onion, chicken, red pepper, chicken, pineapple, chicken, mushroom, red onion. Okay that's one Chef, how many did you say we need?? Five hundred???!! FML If you do the kebabs, just keep it simple.
> 
> Definitely do something simple like the pulled pork sliders too. How about single bone baby back ribs?



I didn't want to say this, but I'm totally +1 with ThEoRy on this. Kebabs are labor intensive. The baby back ribs idea is definitely good but takes a little time. 

I was thinking that you could do a tri-tip or sliced beef sandwich (topped with an herb mayo, salsa verde, chimichurri, barbecue type sauce, horseradish sauce or whatever) on a long baguette and then slice it into smaller pieces you don't have to make individual sandwiches. Also, if you happen to have a Mexican market that makes tortillas on site, get small tortillas or sopes, and make little tacos/sopes with chunks or slices of grilled, seasoned pork (like a marinated tenderloin or even slices of pork shoulder that are marinated and grilled) or seasoned, grilled chicken topped with fresh guacamole or salsa.


----------



## Mingooch (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is a nice side that can be made in bulk, for a reasonable amount of $, made it for father's day:
Cream Roasted Corn
Serves 12
1 lb thick cut bacon, diced into ¼ dice
1 cup diced onions
4 cloves fresh garlic
8 ears fresh corn, kernels sliced off, reserving cobs
salt to taste
pepper to taste
2 cup heavy cream
2 tbls butter
1/4 cup chopped Italian parsley
¼ cup vegetable oil
Procedure:
1. Place corn kernels on a foil lined cookie sheet and season with salt and
pepper and a drizzle of olive oil and roast for 10-15 minutes or until golden
brown. Keep warm.
2. Heat cream with corn cobs.
3. In a heavy bottom pot, sauté bacon until browned add onions, sauté until
soft and translucent, add in minced garlic and cook for 3 minutes.
4. Add heated cream (remove cobs), and reduce by 1/3rd. Add roasted corn and
cover and simmer for 6-8 minutes.
5. Finish with butter, salt and pepper. Garnish with chopped parsley.


----------



## Eric (Jun 17, 2013)

How about cabbage slaw with a miso/soy/lime/ginger dressing with a touch of sesame oil cilantro and hint of Serrano ?

Sticky rice or polenta cakes?

Veggie kabobs?

Roasted tomato cherry kabobs?

Hummus/feta/kalamata olive plate with pita wedges


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 18, 2013)

mhlee said:


> I didn't want to say this, but I'm totally +1 with ThEoRy on this. Kebabs are labor intensive.
> .


I hate skewers
I hate kebobs, kebabs, kebibalibading-dong!
Call it satay.
Call it yakitori.
I freaking hate it. Meat on a stick. Food on a stick.
I will never ever get back the countless hours,upon hours upon days, weeks months of my life I've spent making food on a freaking stick.
Don't wanna make it.
Durn sure I ain't gonna eat it. 
sorry just venting.
:threadjacked:


----------



## daveb (Jun 18, 2013)

Is sous vide ahead of time and finish on grill an option? Would make timing a non-issue for ribs, loins, etc.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 18, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I hate skewers
> I hate kebobs, kebabs, kebibalibading-dong!
> Call it satay.
> Call it yakitori.
> ...


Would you feel better if he just serves it all on frilled toothpicks? :knife:


----------



## tkern (Jun 18, 2013)

Little known fact about Chris; when he was younger his village was razed and pillaged by pygmys with tiny spears. Ever since then he's been emotionally scarred and is put into a rage at the mere mention of being shished.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 18, 2013)

Bacon wrapped garganzola stuffed dates, grilled pineapple and teriyaki chicken skewers, and grilled flap meat with chimchurri.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 18, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Bacon wrapped garganzola stuffed dates, grilled pineapple and teriyaki chicken skewers, and grilled flap meat with chimchurri.



Sounds like a menu to me


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 18, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> Would you feel better if he just serves it all on frilled toothpicks? :knife:



Why stop there? Lets use those colored plastic swords!!! irate1:


----------



## berko (Jun 18, 2013)

im not that pro at calculation but 6,66$ per person doesnt sound that much...


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 18, 2013)

How about chicken wings as one of the apps. Pretty cheap and easy to grill.







Here is a recipe I like doing on the grill.
http://www.dfw.com/2011/09/25/513958/sticky-chinese-chicken-wings.html


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 19, 2013)

berko said:


> im not that pro at calculation but 6,66$ per person doesnt sound that much...



It's not, but with that much you can do a ton of stuff. Just what was mentioned for some kind of menu atm, you would pay over 15$ a person (my guestmation) from a pro. kitchen. Exp. with the meat on a stick, very labor intensive for little food.


----------

